# Did I just break something?



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2017)

My latest post seams not to be working. Admin?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2017)

What do you mean by “not working”?

Moved this thread to the problem reporting thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2017)

Sorry. Fubar explained that I had loaded too many BIG pictures to my thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2017)

Ok, so no issues?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2017)

Well I haven't figured out how to downsize the photos.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2017)

Use a photo editor. 

I just use MS Paint


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2017)

I'll give that a try.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 12, 2017)

I can change the max size of images. Also there is a limit on the max upload size per post and number of images per post.
How big are the images in storage size? Also dimensions? 
How many were you trying to upload? If you just attach one does it work?

I can tweak some of the settings to help solve the problem.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2017)

Not a good idea David. What goes up, also has to go down. It's just common sense to have pictures not bigger than they have to be.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 12, 2017)

I agree. Extra space not needed. I can set image dimensions and it should resize images larger than those dimensions. 

I will have to check if it's resizing properly.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2017)

Greg Boeser

There is a thread describing this Image Sizing Guidelines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for link. I updated dimension to 1600x1600. Modern digital images and window dimensions

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 12, 2017)

Google has a list of online converters. drag and drop images
online image resizer - Google Search

Online Image Resizer - Free Image & Photo Optimizer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)

The main problem appears while the pics of large dimensions are attached and displayed as the "full". The forum system resizes them properly and the images are fitted to the screen but when clicked to see it with its orginal size the shot is seen partially only becuase it overlays the screen and doesn't fit it. Contrary to that if the pic is inserted in tha post as the base attachment there is no problem because if clicked , the forum pic browser is opened for displaying of the image that adjust the pic size/scale to the screen.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2017)

All good things to know.
Thanks , all.


----------

